# Are any of you overweight?



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

This is not a flaming thread to single out people, I am seriously interested in knowing.
It seems the only positive thing about my anxiety is the amount of stress it puts my body to and I cannot gain even one pound of weight no matter how bad I eat, how many burgers I stuff, I just cannot gain weight.

I don't have anything against overweight people. With the huge amount and crap quality of the food I eat and the little exercise I do because of fear of people I would be a whale if I didnt have SA


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

In that case, everyone with SA would be slim. More than likely it's just your metabolism or something. Some people can eat like that and not gain weight...until it catches up with them when they're older.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



Strange Religion said:


> ...until it catches up with them when they're older.


I currently weigh 185 (fully clothed), way below my 2003 ultimate high of 289. I weigh the same now as I did 20 years ago as a kid.

183 is the official cutoff between normal & overweight for someone who's 6'0" like me according to government BMI tables. A BMI of 25+ is overweight and 183 would give me 24.8. A BMI of 30+ is obese, which would be over 220 for me.

I suspect SAS members are thinner than the average population simply because they are younger on average. We have members who range from just above stick figures to morbidly obese at twice my weight.

As the rest of America keeps getting fatter I keep looking even thinner in comparison.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I was a stick figure several months ago but finally managed to put on 8-10 lbs. I am still borderline underweight (5'10, 140) which sucks. It's in part due to family history and part due to stress from SA.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ultrashy that is awesome and inspiring. I was 224 and 67". I'm not weighing myself but I'm down a couple inches in my pants size.


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

Gah you're all so lucky! I'm 190 and 5'10" and having a very hard time losing weight. The stress of having SA works the other way for me; I lose energy very quickly and overeat to compensate. I wouldn't mind so much if the weight didn't look absolutely horrible on my frame, tending to aggregate in a few very unflattering places.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

I am morbidly obese; not happy about it and trying the Alli way to do something about it.

Paxil was a part of my weight gain, and my hysterectomy (sorry if this is TMI), but depression and anxiety and eating everything in sight contributed to these huge stores of fat cells.

I have been pretty active since 1970--girl scout camp, then jogging, and every exercise craze under the sun--so it's not a complete lack of exercise, either.

Your genes are keeping you slim, but eating healthfully is important for you, too. You won't always be that young and things can/will change. I used to be able to pig out, diet, starve myself, exercise purge and drink like a fish and pig out and then do it all over again and again and again.

I really started gaining weight after I had my daughter in 1979. I gained up to 170--and once those fat cells (mind you a few of those pounds were Lauren--LOL about 8 of them) but once those fat cells are there (unless you lipo them)--they are there for life and they just love to plump up!

Sorry for wordiness.

Your SA-Friend,
Star :b


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow UltraShy. Congrats! 

I skirted the edge of morbid obesity two years ago. I'm within normal BMI now, but barely. Good luck to all of us trying to keep healthy!


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



UltraShy said:


> 183 is the official cutoff between normal & overweight for someone who's 6'0" like me according to government BMI tables. A BMI of 25+ is overweight and 183 would give me 24.8. A BMI of 30+ is obese, which would be over 220 for me.


Don't trust BMI. It does not consider how your body is built. I admit I do have a some extra pounds, but I also have a solid muscle mass and a general athletic build. I am 5'10" and 245lbs. BMI tells me that I am obese, but I am nothing of the sort. The last person who I asked to guess my weight guessed 190 lol.

I could stand to get down to around 220 and I would be in damn good shape.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



PGVan said:


> Don't trust BMI. It does not consider how your body is built. I admit I do have a some extra pounds, but I also have a solid muscle mass and a general athletic build. I am 5'10" and 245lbs. BMI tells me that I am obese, but I am nothing of the sort. The last person who I asked to guess my weight guessed 190 lol.
> 
> I could stand to get down to around 220 and I would be in damn good shape.


I certainly recognize the limitations of BMI. It fails to account for people who have vastly more muscle mass than average, so you end up with guys who have little fat but lots of heavy muscle being told they're fat based on BMI. In my case I'd say it's accurate, as I don't work out and do not have any above average amount of muscle to explain my weight. My chubby midsection explains my weight quite clearly. Waist measure would be an easy way to see if you weigh too much or not -- and it would work regardless of muscle mass or lack thereof.


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

When I was young I could eat anything and not gain a pound. When I graduated High School I was only 98 lbs. After having my son and being in my middle 30's I now weight 154 and am sssoooooooo depressed about it. I was 112 when I found out I was pregnant. The day I had my son I was 155. I can't seem to lose any weight. I am 5'5" tall and look like I am five months pregnant. I hate this.........

Angel


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not at my ideal weight so yea i say i'm overweight, only by like 10 pounds. I want to get to about 140-145, then start putting on pure muscle when the fat is gone. On the brightside i bulked when i stopped working out and eating  granted it was a dirty bulk but still :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have good genetics as it applies to bodyfat %, I'm 5 foot 10, 175 right now and it is about as heavy as I get, according to the cdc BMI I am overweight.  


I'm going to cut slowly down to 165 and I don't like to get much less than that or I look really thin, hoping to get around ~5% body fat for my final goal.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i am underweight, and id rather be overweight. That way at least i wouldnt feel dizzy, weak, headaches, nausea and vomitting.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

kriminator said:


> This is not a flaming thread to single out people, I am seriously interested in knowing.
> It seems the only positive thing about my anxiety is the amount of stress it puts my body to and I cannot gain even one pound of weight no matter how bad I eat, how many burgers I stuff, I just cannot gain weight.
> 
> I don't have anything against overweight people. With the huge amount and crap quality of the food I eat and the little exercise I do because of fear of people I would be a whale if I didnt have SA


It's probably your metabolism that's keeping you thin, not SA. If that were true, all of us here would be rail thin.

Try having a few kids, having motivation stealing depression and a snail slow metabolism... that will put weight on you :um The only way that I've been able to lose weight was starving myself (eating only twice a day), having a bust *** job, walking over 3 miles a day on average and taking ephedra.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm about 80 pounds heavier than I should be. I'm thinking it's from all the psychiatric medication I've been on for the past year+. I just had a bunch of blood drawn yesterday and sent off for lab testing to make sure that I don't have any thyroid problems or diabetes. I'm actually hoping I have hypothyroidism so I can start taking synthetic thyroid hormones to increase my metabolism and drop this excess fat. Exercising and proper diet doesn't seem to be phasing my weight at all. If anything, my weight increase accelerated when I began running on the treadmill.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

leppardess said:


> Try having a few kids, having motivation stealing depression and a snail slow metabolism... that will put weight on you :um The only way that I've been able to lose weight was starving myself (eating only twice a day), having a bust *** job, walking over 3 miles a day on average and taking ephedra.


I know all about lack of motivation. It's hard to take a walk for exercise when I'd rather just sit on my *** or go to bed for a nap.

I used to think it would be impossible for me to lose weight, but then I did it after having failed so many times before over decades. I was thrilled when I hit 220, as that's the cutoff between obese and merely overweight for me. Then I set 210 as my new goal since that's the lie that's been on my drivers license for over a decade and I hit that goal. That spurred me on to set under 200 as my goal, since that's a nice round number and I'd rather be one hundred something instead of 200-something.

183 is the cutoff between normal & overweight and I'm right at that point -- just over it with clothes, just under it without.

And, yeah, you basically have to starve yourself. I got fat by overeating. To lose weight I then have to undereat to make up for all the excess in my past. My weight loss has come to a virtual standstill, only dropping a mere 10 pounds in the last 7 months. On the positive side, I haven't gone backwards gaining weight.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's wonderful and inspirational. The goal weight that was in the back of my mind for years is 120 and I'm 2 pounds away from that.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

120? wow you're little! actually 120 is just right for a girl right? depending on your height? When i was 120 i looked sickly!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Karl, your weight gain was, in part, due to the Zyprexa, right? 

I'm 5'9, 160lbs.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

korey said:


> I'm about 80 pounds heavier than I should be. I'm thinking it's from all the psychiatric medication I've been on for the past year+. I just had a bunch of blood drawn yesterday and sent off for lab testing to make sure that I don't have any thyroid problems or diabetes. I'm actually hoping I have hypothyroidism so I can start taking synthetic thyroid hormones to increase my metabolism and drop this excess fat. Exercising and proper diet doesn't seem to be phasing my weight at all. If anything, my weight increase accelerated when I began running on the treadmill.


Korey, your meds could definitely be playing a role in your weight. 1/3-2/3 of Lithium users gain weight. Ever considered Lamictal?

And am I wrong when I thought I may have read that Paxil was somewhat associated with weight gain?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



Speak Easy said:


> Karl, your weight gain was, in part, due to the Zyprexa, right?
> 
> I'm 5'9, 160lbs.


damn! I'm 5'5' 155


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Speak Easy said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about 80 pounds heavier than I should be. I'm thinking it's from all the psychiatric medication I've been on for the past year+. I just had a bunch of blood drawn yesterday and sent off for lab testing to make sure that I don't have any thyroid problems or diabetes. I'm actually hoping I have hypothyroidism so I can start taking synthetic thyroid hormones to increase my metabolism and drop this excess fat. Exercising and proper diet doesn't seem to be phasing my weight at all. If anything, my weight increase accelerated when I began running on the treadmill.
> ...


Yes, you are correct. My psych told me that lithium and Paxil are most likely the culprits as far as my weight gain issue is concerned. I have looked into Lamictal, but it's a wee bit expensive for me.

I intend to switch from Paxil back to Prozac on my next appointment. Even if Prozac doesn't have any particularly noticeable effects, it should at least keep me falling back into depression. That's all I'm expecting, pretty much. I also intend to knock my lithium dose down to 450mg on my next appointment. Since my mood problems seem to be relatively stable for now, I think 900mg of lithium each night might be too much for my body to handle at the moment. It would explain the recent headaches and increase in urination.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



SilentProphet said:


> damn! I'm 5'5' 155


Me too, but I'm close enough to 5'6" that I just call myself that. I'm getting a gut, so I've been trying to work it off. It's sounds weird, because I'd probably be about 140 if I lost my gut, which would almost sound like I have a disease or something. I definitely could stand to put on some muscle mass. I was able to see my ribs up until a year or two ago. :lol


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I've gained 40 pounds over the last year, so yeah, I'm fat.

Ultrashy, how much do you really eat in a day? I would like to lose a lot of weight, but I can't starve myself.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



njodis said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > damn! I'm 5'5' 155
> ...


I want to kick that kitten in your avater sooo bad! make some chinese food out of it! Kidding!

I know what you mean tho njodis! Sucks how weight creeps up on you! i never saw it coming either. Even when i stopped working out i thought my metabolism would still hook me up. SOOOO wrong! Now i'm back tracking and trying to turn back time. It's going to be hard but i'm up for the challenge, you are too?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



SilentProphet said:


> 120? wow you're little! actually 120 is just right for a girl right? depending on your height? When i was 120 i looked sickly!


I'm 5'7". I don't look sickly, 120 suits me. I have a small frame and a model-type figure. I don't think I look good and I definitely didn't feel good with extra weight. I think I was 160 at the heaviest. I didn't look gross because of my height, but I felt like a disaster.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm 135lbs. I guess that's average?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Whoa, how tall are you?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



sean88 said:


> I'm 135lbs. I guess that's average?


Yeah... not really. That's quite skinny, isnt' it?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not overweight now, but I was as a kid and it made my life hell.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



Cosmin said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 135lbs. I guess that's average?
> ...


For a male approaching 20, yes that is usually below average.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I definitely need to shed more than a few pounds. I've gained a lot of weight from my Bipolar meds (I take Zyprexa and Paxil, which has added too much weight over a short span of time.) I usually have a very high metabolism, so I'm sort of worried over it. 

I guess it's partly my own fault, though, because I hate to exercise, but I'm really trying to break that habit.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Meh, i am chubs. I gained 15 pounds when i moved to my new town. Before that, i was looking pretty good, chubby but good. I don't mind some extra fat, but this is more than i like. I just got so depressed and anxiety ridden, i turned to food. Keep seesawing with my weight now b/c i start a diet and don't stick to it.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I was stuck at 5'10" and 190lb forever, which is overweight, but finally started to do something about it and am down to 170lb now. Went shopping last weekend and it was cool to actually be able to fit in 33" waist jeans.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm 137lbs and 5'9, 21 years old. My BMI is actually right on the money. By no means I look skinny either...in fact I look pretty firm. My waist size is 33. You'd probably think I weigh 160 or something if you saw me  

I've been 137 pounds since I was 17 years old though, no joke. As I type this i'm wearing some shorts I have since I was 17, LOL. I dont excercise either (occasionally will life weights, though, but that should cause me to gain some muscle weight, shouldn't it? Wth!) but I have a slightly visibile 6-pack (if I flex you can easily see it, dont flex you can lightly make it out). My sister is jealous because she works out constantly and is PO'd that I eat all the birthday cakes year round and dont do anything but yet I still look the same, or almost like I workout.

I'll say I did get up to 142lbs about a year and a half ago during a very stressful time for me. I stayed at 142 for about 2 weeks then slowly fell back to 137. 

When I was in college and I flew planes, we had to get the weight of each passenger (which at that time, were my fellow pilot buddies). I knew some guys that were like 5'5 and looked pretty scrawny, and when I would ask them their weight (for a load/weight & balance sheet) they'd say something like '150' or '160'. All I could think was 'How the hell are you 150/160 and you're shorter and look skinnier than me but i'm 137?', and they'd be like a year younger than me, too.

I never understood that. But no complaints here.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Are any of you overweight?*



PGVan said:


> Don't trust BMI. It does not consider how your body is built. I admit I do have a some extra pounds, but I also have a solid muscle mass and a general athletic build. I am 5'10" and 245lbs. BMI tells me that I am obese, but I am nothing of the sort. The last person who I asked to guess my weight guessed 190 lol.
> 
> I could stand to get down to around 220 and I would be in damn good shape.


Are you my twin ? 5"11 245. No doubt about 220... I was down at 210 for a bit damn could I ever skate fast then I started eating again.... :sigh


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm 5'4 120lbs, probably mainly due to the fact that I don't like eating in public if I'm alone. I pretty much live off junk food though so I'm not exactly a healthy eater. In and Out here I come.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

The highest my weight has ever been is 150 pounds (I'm 5'4") and I think that's pretty good considering that I've always been very inactive and I tended to eat way too much junk food. I started calorie-counting in April and I'm down to 120 pounds now. My metabolism does seem to be a bit higher than other people's. I wouldn't be surprised if that was because I'm always stressing out about something.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

You lost 30lbs you should be damn proud of that. I really need to lose about that or more.


----------



## Warren (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a little over 6ft tall and weigh 122lbs. Fun, huh?

My dieting secrets: chainsmoking, stress, flooding my body with water/lemon juice, and eating curried vegetables. 

Not really fun. =P And people are starting to call me out on it.


----------



## holtcarr2 (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to be very thin pre-panic attack phase and I used to have loads of energy. I'd work a physical job all day and still work out and ate to live not lived to eat. I mean I've always loved food but I didn't turn to it out of depression so much. When the panic attacks /social anxiety hit my life it turned my world upside down. I went from being 5' 2" 135lb to 185lb. That makes me ultra-depressed and yet I still can't stop myself from comfort eating mainly on weekends. I do exercise probably more than some people but with the energy being zapped out of me due to deppression etc. it is hard.I don't see any weight loss. I guess some people are blessed with great metabolisms and others aren't. I guess I just have to keep fighting as everyone else does. :con


----------



## amyleannej (Feb 15, 2008)

I wondered about this as well...mostly because I know three people with anxiety problems and we are all underweight...myself included.

I am a 20 year old female, and am ridiculously underweight. I am 5'6" tall and weigh around 100lbs. I wear a junior's size 00 pants (which only exist periodically in reality..shopping is a chore because that size is elusive). I attribute my inabililty to gain weight more to my stomach problems than my anxiety, but I still wonder if there might be a connection. I can completely understand how anxiety/depression might drive someone to overeat, but it has the opposite effect on me. Combine anxiety with my constant acid reflux and I feel sick even thinking about food. I am only able to eat 1-2 meals a day, and I can only drink water. For those of you trying to lose weight, I recommend eliminating all soft drinks from your diet. Once you've had only water for a while (and you kick the caffeine addiction) soft drinks start to taste disgusting and your body seems to tell you how unhealthy they are. Not only will this help you lose weight, but getting over caffeine addiction (which most people don't realize they have) will ease your anxiety. I believe this because I recently quit drinking coffee for this reason and it has helped. 

I am also a waitress, so I guess I reluctantly get a good workout 2-3 nights a week.

~Leanne


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thin--at my thinnest actually. I lost about 15 pounds this month cause I suddenly lost my massive appetite I've had for years now.

Even when I do eat a ton it dissipates in mysterious ways, cause I've always been sort of thin.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm down to 120 now.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

5'11" and 190lbs. Yes, I'm quite overweight. I'd be really happy if I could drop 20lbs or so (and keep them off). I've been making some progress though. I used to weigh over 200lbs.

Sorry for the thread necrophilia.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

about 10 lbs overweight, trying to get back into exercise routine.


----------

